# Table Lighters



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

I'm always looking for new things to add for accessories.

A month or so ago, I picked up an S.T. Dupont Ultrajet, black.









Lovin it. Great feel, like a pistol grip. Nice and weighty. Laser like single torch and I always appreciate the fuel window. Lights the first time, every time. Fits perfectly in my 5 stick accessador with a couple different cutters and my trusty Modus.
On the downside, it only has a two year warranty, it shows every fingerprint and it's made in China.
I've also got a Smagreho culinary torch I originally bought for cigars, but I've only used it in the kitchen.

Whatcha got that's not pocket size? What's great and not so much about it?
What's on your realistic wish list? Santa's a member, you know.


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

I don't currently have a table top lighter but the Prometheus Magma T in Black Lacquer is high up on the list for me. I like the look, the side trigger and the value. There's others I like also but talking the wife into letting me purchase one of the others on my list (much more $$'s) will be a chore..... one I'm not ready to tackle yet.









Sent From My Samsung Galaxy Tab S2 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I was thinking about getting









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Chris80 said:


> I was thinking about getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why???

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Why not hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Tell me why that wouldn't be a great tabletop lighter. The fuel lasts forever, it's wind proof (almost) and tons cheaper then any tabletop lighter I've ever seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Think I'd avoid putting anything that requires a fire proof glove, close to my beautiful mug.. ... I can see it now.. Nub+ that lighter= weeks in the burn ward.

Yep I'm too pretty to risk it.lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

That's just the picture on the website hahaha. It's no worse then any other torch lighter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It's for soldering pipe I think. Go for it.. Should lead to a great story at worst. Or you might find your go to lighter.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just make sure the first time you use it you say "here, hold my beer"... All the best stories start out that way....

I've lit plenty of cigarettes with propane , map gas torches, and cutting torches. So I guess who am I to talk.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I've started lighting my sticks with only toasting the foot. Sometimes the dual or quad flames are a little much and a soft flame takes a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I've been smoking the smaller rg ccs so I haven't broken out a torch in a while. I learned quick they're extreme overkill. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrCrowley39 (Mar 29, 2016)

So the wife bought this for me a couple months back but it had a bad torch, finally got the replacement. It's a tabletop triple torch made by Xikar. Before the torch went in the first one I really enjoyed the lighter. The side triggers are comfortable to use. Here's to hoping no issues with this one.









Sent From Samsung Galaxy Note 4 Using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

That's a beauty, Mr C.
I can't see myself getting a triple torch. 
Those are for arsonists and crème brûlée.


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

If I had more people to smoke with I would buy one. I just like seeing all the goodies I watch on YouTube all the time haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navymancdf (Sep 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> Think I'd avoid putting anything that requires a fire proof glove, close to my beautiful mug.. ... I can see it now.. Nub+ that lighter= weeks in the burn ward.
> 
> Yep I'm too pretty to risk it.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Haha when I saw the pic all I could think was "you'll burn your face off kid".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> That's just the picture on the website hahaha. It's no worse then any other torch lighter
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is, we've got one for our kitchen and the flame output is many times that of your average dual flame lighter. 
Might I suggest this if overkill is your thing? :grin2:
https://throwflame.com/


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

I stole the same model from my wife when she was going to cooking school; works very well. I ended up breaking it after 6 months from plying with the "+/-" dial. I had to buy her another one.... And another one for me as well. Home Depot sells them for about 8$


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Has anybody tried the Alec Bradley "The Burbner" tabletop? Seems reasonably priced at about $32 and I have my buddy's birthday coming up so I was thinking of getting two :grin2:


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I use one at work. It's awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Rondo said:


> That's a beauty, Mr C.
> I can't see myself getting a triple torch.
> Those are for arsonists and crème brûlée.


Lol, sometimes a real man needs to light his cigar while he toasts the sugar on his crème brûlées! I say go for it...


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Hey, watch where you point that thing.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

JDom58 said:


> Has anybody tried the Alec Bradley "The Burbner" tabletop? Seems reasonably priced at about $32 and I have my buddy's birthday coming up so I was thinking of getting two :grin2:


I have one it's a nice indoor table top. Soft blue flame and you don't have to hold it while lighting. It's nearly invisible outside though and not good with any wind.


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

JDom58 said:


> Has anybody tried the Alec Bradley "The Burbner" tabletop? Seems reasonably priced at about $32 and I have my buddy's birthday coming up so I was thinking of getting two :grin2:


This is the best lighter I've ever used. You can adjust the flame exactly how you want it and it frees up your hands to artfully roll and toast your cigar. I have only used one indoors though.


----------



## Shooting4life (Sep 10, 2016)

Chris80 said:


> I was thinking about getting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I use. Works great. I do all my smoking outdoors and live near the ocean so it is always windy. Lights pretty much first pull, large tank so I can smoke 20-30 sticks between refills.

It's not flashy but it works.


----------

